# Actuarial Offer



## alabatusa

Hi Guys.

Im from Australia, 22 Years old and single.
Have a job offer in hand and need to decide by sunday whether to accept or not.
This is final offer and non-negotiable
Position is for an actuarial analyst, i have 2 years of prior work experience.

Base Salary: 10800 AED / month
Total Allowance: 13200 AED / month
Annual Tickets to Australia
Medical and Life insurance
30 calender days leave
6 month probationary period

After 6 months of probation, given i pass my exams (sureity) there will be a rise in the base salary of 8000 AED (33% of raise on 24000 AED total).

Just wonder what your guys thoughts are.:boxing:

The initial salary of 24000 AED is comparable to what I earn in Australia.


----------



## Rastaafarian

It's very reasonable. I work in Finance and given your experience ( for 22yrd old, almost none), it's very good. Remember no taxes for the most part. 
Just to throw it out there, for long term career plz evaluate how does almost starting out in ME fare compare to Aus or UK or US.


----------



## joyson_8703

Hi,

The job offer is excellent.
I'm searching for an actuarial job in dubai.......can you help how to go about the same.


----------



## alabatusa

joyson_8703 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The job offer is excellent.
> I'm searching for an actuarial job in dubai.......can you help how to go about the same.


I just googled actuarial jobs in uae? You could try contacting dw simoson?


----------



## joyson_8703

alabatusa said:


> I just googled actuarial jobs in uae? You could try contacting dw simoson?


I have done that, and have contacted some firms but currently no luck. Could you please let me know if there are any openings in you firm


----------



## alabatusa

joyson_8703 said:


> I have done that, and have contacted some firms but currently no luck. Could you please let me know if there are any openings in you firm


What level are you at? Prior work exp?


----------



## joyson_8703

alabatusa said:


> What level are you at? Prior work exp?


Currently i'm working with a consultancy firm as Asst Manager- Actuarial delivery services from June 2009 in Mumbai (India). I have completed 6papers of the CT series. I'm currently thinking to move to the middle east.


----------



## alabatusa

from my understanding the actuarial community is quite small in UAE, and the actuarial field is young. Current demand is mainly for more senior roles, maybe wait till you become an associate before looking?


----------



## sarosh ahad

alabatusa said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Im from Australia, 22 Years old and single.
> Have a job offer in hand and need to decide by sunday whether to accept or not.
> This is final offer and non-negotiable
> Position is for an actuarial analyst, i have 2 years of prior work experience.
> 
> Base Salary: 10800 AED / month
> Total Allowance: 13200 AED / month
> Annual Tickets to Australia
> Medical and Life insurance
> 30 calender days leave
> 6 month probationary period
> 
> After 6 months of probation, given i pass my exams (sureity) there will be a rise in the base salary of 8000 AED (33% of raise on 24000 AED total).
> 
> Just wonder what your guys thoughts are.:boxing:
> 
> The initial salary of 24000 AED is comparable to what I earn in Australia.










HEllo My name is sarosh ahad i have done BS 4 year degree program in Actuarial Sciences and Risk MAnagement and i also have cleared Exam P and iill appear in fm in feb 2011............can u help me to find any entry level jobs in dubai plz


----------



## CasimiraMorence

Hello,
I think this the best option as the post is good "Actuarial Analyst".
The working is easy along with that company matters and no doubt you have got good opportunity in best company.
Go for It....


----------



## pamela0810

This thread is 3 years old! I'm pretty sure the OP has made his decision by now.


----------



## Standanista

Go for it, definitely, in my opinion. At 22, and tax free, it looks a good opportunity.


----------



## Standanista

Oops didn't see that


----------

